

Bubble 2.0 coming soon - eposts
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2164136,00.asp
John Dvorak has a bad record spotting success stories. So if he is calling it a bubble... <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Dvorak" rel="nofollow">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Dvorak</a>
======
pg
He's wrong. I was in the middle of the first Bubble, and I don't think things
are nearly as bad now.

Lots of lame startups are getting funded, but for far less money apiece. And
it is the scale of investment that defines a bubble, not the number of
companies.

~~~
eposts
I meant to post this as a good thing for web 2.0, but for some reason my
comments never showed with the original post. If Dvorak is calling it a bubble
it might be a good thing... considering his record.

------
stuki
It could very well be that, for most people working 'inside the bubble', this
one may, in retrospect, have ended very similarly to the last one. A lot of
people essentially spent a bunch of years working for chump, in widely shared
anticipation of riches that never materialized.

At the same time, since not nearly as many outsiders are betting their life
savings on the 'bubblers', the economy wide impact of even the most
devastating sector wipeout, won't be nearly as bad as dot bomb.

In that respect, how you'll come to view it will depend largely on where you
stand.

It could also be that what we are seeing is the leading edge of PG's predicted
trend for more young people to enter working life by doing a startup, rather
than going to work for someone. This would probably in and of itself lead to
an economic landscape looking a bit 'bubbly' by historical standards.

I guess only time will tell.

------
mechanical_fish
I think we're stuck in a Bubble Bubble. (Or is it the Metabubble?)

You'd think that after living through two real bubbles we might develop some
higher standards. Instead, the word "bubble" is getting applied to every fad,
era, technology, and press release that comes along.

------
run4yourlives
I can't believe I'm agreeing with Dvorak, but (generally) he's right.

Where he's wrong:

1\. It won't be as bad as dot-bomb.

2\. It has nothing to do with the type of product, and everything to do with
investment hype and greed.

------
drm237
I disagree. I think the last bubble was marked by the high number of tech IPOs
that were so over valued. Now, we're not seeing as many IPOs of these
companies with virtually no product. Instead, we're seeing a lot of VC money
being thrown around and a lot of acquisitions. So, I don't believe it's really
going to burst. When everything catches up, a lot of VCs will be out of a lot
of money, but if you have a good idea and a solid audience, you'll be ok.

------
extantproject
All I see are a lot of statements without supportive reasoning. The article
reads something like this:

"We're in a bubble!"

"CD-ROMs ... Pad Comp--SPREADSHEETS!"

"People are talking to each other on the Internet! Even in Second Life! It's
crazy!"

"There are videos on the Internet!"

"People are making things on the Internet!"

"Google thought of something I wish I had!"

"Widgets!"

------
webwright
There is a bit of craziness going on... A lot of people are spending a LOT of
money on eyeballs and a lot of people have lost track that eyeballs and
revenue don't necessarily mean the same thing.

There also seems to be a general disregard for business models (which I know
can come later, but it's GOT to come SOMETIME).

------
jamiequint
Wait! Wait! Everybody stop innovating, innovation brings change and change
might be BAD! The sky is falling, aaaahhhh....

Give me a break, or at least some evidence of a second IPO craze and examples
of growth before profit companies you think are doomed. This is mostly
sensationalism, little fact.

------
Readmore
Dvorak is so horribly bad at his job! I don't understand why they even let him
on the Internet anymore.

------
mojuba
Valuable and powerful things can survive any bubble, and they did in the past.
Only those who are making money on viral/pyramidal schemes or otherwise just
bloated ideas born in VP of Marketing office have to worry about all these
apocalyptic predistions. Wasn't it obvious?

------
ivankirigin
One huge difference is that you don't have an insane fund raising model: 1)
Buy domain 2) Go public 3) Build product 4) Get users 5) Monetize

It is harder to have an equity collapse when companies are small and
barebones.

